# To All Visitors / Members - Halloween 2014 is here! Thank you!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to reach out to you again and extend my complete gratitude to YOU. It is important to me to reach out to you once or twice a year to say thanks. Especially this year! We have more visitors/lurkers than ever!


*Thank you* for being a part of the HalloweenForum.com community. It is our members that make this community beyond great. I can’t thank you enough for being an awesome member.

I am very excited about the 2014 season. We have seen a spike of visitors and new Facebook fans over the past couple of months far beyond previous years.


*Who runs this site?*
My Name is Larry. I am the dude who created the site in 2002. 
I also work with some amazing moderators that help a lot manage our community. Our moderators (in alphabetical order) DeadTed, Frankie's Girl, Halloweiner, Terra, UnOrthodOx and Ween12amEternal are amazing moderators and members. Each of them work many countless hours to help keep fight and other problems and issues that arise in the community. These amazing people really work hard and I personally could not applaud them enough. They are good people. Our moderators are a big asset to our entire community. 
They make things better for everyone. You would be amazed at the amount of spam and other issues that you never see because of their dedication. Moderators: I cannot thank you enough.
With all of our hard work that we do, this place would be nothing without the great members like YOU! There are also a bunch of members who helps look over the site and let us know if there is a spammer or potential problem. These members are amazing!


*About The Community: *
I launched the forum n 2002. When it was launched, there really was not a lot of places on the Internet for us Halloween fanatics to hang out all year. The terms home haunter and home haunts really were not even used much yet.


Things have way better since then. There are members on every level. We have novice members that are just decorating for the first time, to home haunters building movie quality props. We also have many professional haunters, authors and the best of the best as well. The talent here is jaw dropping. Everyone is happy to help each other go to the next level.


As I have said many times before; It is our members that collectively make this such an amazing community. It is the contributions that each member posts that makes the community an amazing resource. I will always work to make this a better community for YOU! I like to think of our community as a large family. I do expect respect to our members.


*Our philosophy that makes this an awesome community*
Due to our amazing members and moderators, spammers and trolls (those who purposely try to cause problems) do not like it here. That is because the moderators and I really attempt to keep a family friendly atmosphere with as little problems and drama as possible. I wish that we could go without rules, however we all know that without our simple rules, the forum would be full of spam, content would be hard to find because of big flashy signatures, and people would be have flame wars (insult each other).


We are continued to be lucky to have the best sponsors possible. The advertisements that you see on this site help make it possible. Make sure to consider our sponsors for your Halloween needs.


There may be issues that I am not aware of or cannot yet resolve. If ever you need anything, please feel free to ask myself, or one of our moderators. If you have a problem or issue, let me know. I cannot fix something that I am not aware is an issue. We want you here. We want you to feel comfortable and come back often.


If you have a problem, we are happy to help you out. If you become a problem, we will be happy to help you OUT. Luckily, we have very few troublemakers.


*LURKERS (not a member yet?) ..Go Ahead and Join! This is the time to finally join!*
The majority of visitors to the site view the site without signing up. Many members admit to have been looking at the site for years before registering. Why not sign up? Even if you are not quite ready to post, you will help us just by becoming a member. 
Say hello. We really would love for you to be part of our community. You will really help our community by signing up and sharing your thoughts and opinions. Just by signing up you can help just by being a member. You can post a little or a lot. Whether you are a beginner, or a pro, you are welcome. There are people on all levels of experience and knowledge. Please register today! I appreciate it! Click either register or the Facebook connect to register via your Facebook account.

It is easy to sign up. There are some features that are only available after you sign up. It will be great to have you as a member.

*Please help get the word out. Please tell everybody about HalloweenForum.com*
(I can use your help)
.
Halloween Forum is a great resource. The more members the better it is for everyone.
Help us grow: Please “Like” us on Facebook, Like any posts that you love, Tweet about your favorite posts, use our “Pin” feature and pin pics and videos to Pinterest. Let the media know about HalloweenForum.com.
Each time that you help spread the word, you help the community grow. Every little bit helps.
Our Facebook page is at: http://www.facebook.com/halloweenforum 
Our Twitter Profile: https://twitter.com/halloweenforum
Our Pinterest Page: http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/ (send me a private message with your Pinterest email if you would like to be invited to pin to our boards)
Our Instagram Page: http://instagram.com/halloweenforum
Site Banners: http://www.halloweenforum.com/linktous.html

_*When you share Halloween Forum stuff on social media it is appreciated very much!*_

The bigger we get, the more that we can do! 
Please do what you can this year and share stuff from the forum throughout social media when you can. If there is a cool prop posted on the forum, pin it on Pinterest, click the like button for Facebook, tweet it… whatever you can do… I appreciate it.

It is your thoughts, ideas and contributions that have made this an amazing place to be.* You rock!*

*This will be the best Halloween season ever on Halloween Forum!*


*Thank YOU!*
Larry


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you. It is always nice to feel appreciated, and I (we, I am sure), of course, also value all that is done for us.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, Larry!! The hard work you guys put into this forum is very appreciated! I have said it before, and I'll say it again...this forum is the best I have ever been on. I have met so many wonderful people and have never had a bad issue here. Everyone does a great job making this a fun, informative, helpful and friendly place...including you, the mods and all the members!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Heck yeah! Let the all the fun start for the 2014 season!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Larry for this wonderful forum,,, thank you to the moderators for all their hard work!! 
I have met such wonderful people here,, and they get me!!! LOL! I have met a few who are dear dear friends!!!

thank you to all the forum members,,, running the secret reapers, and with the pay it forward, I see the best of every one here, where else could over 200 people buy, or make gifts for some one who is virtually a stranger, and ship it across country , and pretty much have no issues,, and when there is a issue, some one steps up to make things right!!! this is the best forum EVER!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A big thank you larry and the mods for making this such a great place to be.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Larry, THANK YOU so much for this wonderful place to research, socialize and share all things Halloween. I tell people all the time you can find anything on here from glitter to gore, and everyone is so generous and kind. Thank you so much for hosting us. 

...and the moderators here ROCK!!!!! The best mods on any forums I've ever been on! Thank you for your dedication. 

Here we go!! Onto Halloween 2014!!


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for this awesome place! Everyone here is welcoming and helpful.

I don't say much, but I just want to thank everyone here. I feel so at home!


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to say THANK YOU Larry and the moderators for giving me a place to escape to that feels like home and brightens my day each and everyday.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

To Larry, and all the admins, thanks.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for everything guys! Have to admit I was one of those lurkers for quite a while but man am I glad I finally joined. This is truly like a special home I can come to and be with people of similar interests. Thanks again so much!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Larry for creating this special corner of the web. It was a great day the day I found and joined this community. I cannot agree with you enough that it is our members, moderators, and you who are so willing to help each other out that make this place special. I have had experienced haunters with serious skills take time to answer the simplest question. Because of this site, I have tried things I would never have had the guts to tried before. This place is the best, and I thank everyone for being a part of it.

Lori


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, and dam*)(*%it, I'm poorer now for buying all this stuff I wouldn't have before! Dang Spooky Town! Skeletons, Three Axis Skulls, Dollar Tree, etc, etc, etc....Most I had never heard of before Halloween Forum. LOL!

Seriously though, I love Halloween Forum! Thank you again Larry and the Mods!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Larry and all the Mods for making this the best place on the web to visit and be a part of. Your hours of endless work make it a fun and happy place. YOU all are Amazing.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll never forget when I stumbled upon this place. I was confused by my newfound intense passion for Halloween and didn't know where to share it. Then I found HalloweenForum and fell in love with everyone. Thanks Larry!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you Larry for the service you provide to we, the fans of halloween. Whether we be mild mannered, gentle haunters, devious tricksters, or mad, demented bringers of screams, your forum has welcomed us in, and kept a community fit for all.
I thank, as well, the moderators for their attention and diligence - all of you have kept this forum a place worth coming back to all year long.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Thank you Larry and Crew! I am glad I found this site many years ago...I still have the first bumper sticker  Looking forward to many more years!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I am so glad I found this community  thank you all for all that you do.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ 
What they said


----------



## fenixcelt (Mar 13, 2013)

I was a lurker for way to long. Became a member, and was treated like family right away. Thanks Larry and all the moderators. Love this place


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Keep on rockin' Larry!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

A Big THANK YOU to you Larry for starting this site in 2002! I have lurked & joined, gotten lost then joined again. 

Love this forum & all the people I've connected with!!


----------



## Ecross11 (Jul 6, 2014)

I just joined and I'm already in love with this site!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Putting in my thanks for this wonderful place!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Larry! I have been a member forever...and my two of my favorite things about this site is the awesome HALLOWEEN FORUM HOODIE!! I can post pics for people to see, but would love to have some more to my collection!!! Any chance??


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you! Make sure to check out http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/94206-2010-halloween-forum-shirts-hoodies.html
There will likely be a new/updated design soon. I don't have the ability to have them made in bulk any longer (especially hoodies) so I use these services. The prices are as set as low as allowed by the service. I wish hoodies were a little cheaper


MichaelMyers1 said:


> Hi Larry! I have been a member forever...and my two of my favorite things about this site is the awesome HALLOWEEN FORUM HOODIE!! I can post pics for people to see, but would love to have some more to my collection!!! Any chance??


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Many thanks to Larry and the mods for creating and maintaining this very special part of the Web. I've found new friends, been inspired, and sought refuge here from the first time I found it, especially once I signed up. Lurkers, I was once one of you. Jump on in, the water's great.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, mods!!


----------



## burnsy29 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to Larry and the mods ! I rarely post.....I'm a serial lurker  ... but this place makes me feel at home !


----------



## saber55 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Larry and mods! As well as everyone that fans out at this time of year to keep us updated on where we can find our Halloween fix out in the world,I don't know what i would do without this place.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a very cool place with so many resources covering Halloween along with the many other aspects of the holiday. There are so many different characteristics which make Halloween unique, and it's right here that we cover them all. You can talk about the multi-faceted history, its place in pop culture, or the artistic expressions it has evoked in literature, music, illustration, and media. And here on this forum, members share and educate each other as to the various outlets of how they've breathed life into their individual visions, whether it's through prop building, home haunting, or starting their own endeavor which has led them into a full-fledged career. Larry, you and your team have created a special haunted attraction of your own, by creating a friendly, entertaining, and informative atmosphere where Halloween enthusiasts can get together and feel comfortable with people who they can call friends.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Big thanks to larry & the mods for all of your dedication & hard work!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Larry, moderators and all of the members for contributing to this wonderful place!


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

This is a great site and I'm proud to be a member! It was wonderful to find a site with like-minded people...now I don't feel like a freak for thinking about Halloween when its only July! Thanks Larry!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Larry, thank you for all you do....you are much loved!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you Larry this is an awesome forum!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Larry and all admins! Your work is appreciated immensely even if I'm not hanging around here on a regular basis!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx larry & all the mods ... this is the most amazing place on the internet ... i'm in awe of all the work that u guys/gals do behind the scenes ... i never see any stuff that shouldn't be here, and this is due to the dedication of you and your crew 

amk


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Everybody's kind words mean so much to me. This place and our members are really something to be proud of.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Lift a goblet, fiends and creeps, in honor of Larry,
Caretaker of the internet's biggest cemetery!
Lord and master of this eerie estate,
a macabre manse where the nocturnal partake
of the finest cadaverous conversations,
of gruesome schemes and morbid machinations.
Here all are welcome, be they gentle and sweet
or intending grim terror for all they meet.
All have a place in this merry mortuary
so cravenly crafted by our host, Larry.
So raise a glass and wash away the taste of summer boredom,
and pity the ghoul that never stumbled upon the Halloween Forum.

~Spats


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for all that you do, my hubby is a senior mod on a completely diff forum so I know all the hard work it takes!


----------



## zombiesrule (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks to you Larry & Moderators for creating an amazing site & for all you do for us members.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Larry and all you great moderators, THANK YOU! 
Truly have enjoyed this wonderful website and all the good spirited people gathered here to share ideas, images, experience and fun. You all have created a very open place to share and learn. 
So, thank you again for all your hard work!!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

From an overseas member , THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH , we foreigners especially us redcoats need all the help we can get ..... THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

thank you! i'm so glad that i found more hallowe'en peeps like me
the card exchange is my favorite thing to wait for each year, along with all the pictures of every ones hallowe'en!


----------

